# نكت بس ايه 100 100............



## artamisss (24 ديسمبر 2005)

مسطول ماشى فى الشارع لقى عمود نور مكتوب عليه شقة للايجار قعد يخبط على العمود لغاية لما جاله مسطول تانى قال له انت بتعمل ايه هنا قال له اصلى لقيت مكتوب شقة للايجار قمت قعدت اخبط بس محدش رد علىّ قام التانى قال له غريبة مع ان الجماعة منورين النور فوق 

واحد 

مسطول دماغه لفت قابلها من الناحية التانية 

واحد بيحلق دقنه التليفون رن ، عور نفسه عشان لما يرجع يعرف هو وقف لحد فين 

واحد بلدياتنا حب يشرب سيجارة حطها ف كباية 

واحد بيسال صاحبه هو ايه الفرق بين تجارة الحشيش وتجارة عين شمس ؟ قام صاحبه قال تجارة عين شمس 4 سنين انما تجارة الحشيش اقلها 25 سنة
:smile02


----------



## ezzzak (24 ديسمبر 2005)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> مسطول ماشى فى الشارع لقى عمود نور مكتوب عليه شقة للايجار قعد يخبط على العمود لغاية لما جاله مسطول تانى قال له انت بتعمل ايه هنا قال له اصلى لقيت مكتوب شقة للايجار قمت قعدت اخبط بس محدش رد علىّ قام التانى قال له غريبة مع ان الجماعة منورين النور فوق
> 
> واحد
> 
> ...





شويه نكت تحفه وخصوصا النكته الاخيره والحمد لله الواحد مجموعه مدخلهوش لا تجاره عين شمس 

ولا تجاره الحشيش وراح مجال بعيد عن التجاره نهائي بس الواحد خدها في 6 سنين :smile01


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (24 ديسمبر 2005)

اة النكت الحلوة دى 
انا من اعة ماقريتها مش عاف ازاى ابطل ضحك


----------



## artamisss (24 ديسمبر 2005)

هو الاخ ايزاك  دخل ايه بالظبط   مجال تجارة الاعضاء البشريه (الطب)


----------



## ezzzak (25 ديسمبر 2005)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> هو الاخ ايزاك  دخل ايه بالظبط   مجال تجارة الاعضاء البشريه (الطب)




لا مش تجاره اعضاء بشريه 

انا في تجاره بشريه 

يعني ببيع واشتري في الناس وبالذات الي يضايقني :t33:


----------



## artamisss (25 ديسمبر 2005)

يعنى بتشتغل ايه بالظبط


----------



## ezzzak (26 ديسمبر 2005)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> يعنى بتشتغل ايه بالظبط




انا بشتغل في الازرق :t12:


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2005)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> انا بشتغل في الازرق :t12:




هههههههههه عسل يا زيكو 

نكت خطيرة يا ديانا


----------



## artamisss (29 ديسمبر 2005)

ماشى يا اخ يابو ازرق انت    واى خدمه  يا مينا  يارب تعجبوا علطول كدة


----------



## antoon refaat (30 ديسمبر 2005)

*فظيييعه
النكت
 دي 
يا 
اخي

مره ساعاتي خلف بنت سماها ساعات حسني 

لعيب كوره شاط ريحته طلعت

واحد مكوجي روح البيت ادي مراته حتت علقه علشان كانت بتكسر كلامه تاني يوم سخنت وداها للدكتور 
قاللو الدكتور :"افرد ماتت منك دلوقتي كنت هطبق عليك القانون يا اخي دي مراتك متبقاش تدوس علي قلبك كده"

بلدينا راح محل حلويات قاله عندك جاتوه فاله ايوه قاله طيب اديني قفصين بعت القفصين البلد بعتولو جواب الصبون اللي انتا باعته بوظ الهدووم*


----------



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

يااااااه للدرجه دي النكت بايخه
انا اسف


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2005)

بتتأسف على اية ياحبى
هو هو وه هىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
انا من كثر الضحك مش قادر اقعد على الككنبة عدل 
هاى هاااااااااااااااااااااااى
ومش عارف اتلم على بعضى
ههههههههههههههه
لاو احلى واحدة بتاعت المكوجى
خخخخخخخخ

كفاية كدة علشان انا بموت


----------



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

ههههههههههههههههه الف شكر يا مايكل واللهي انتا خليتني انا ادحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه هوووووووووووو هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## artamisss (1 يناير 2006)

ايوة كدة يا انطون  هات نكت  حلوة كدة  علشان  نجيب شلل   للمنتدى الترفيهى كله   ويبقى اسمه منتدى الشلل والامراض العصبيبه   بس خف  شويه  مش تدوس قوى كله ورا  بعضه


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

antoon refaat قال:
			
		

> *
> مره ساعاتي خلف بنت سماها ساعات حسني
> 
> *



*شويه نكت فظيعه بالذات دى ساعات حسنى
عامل زى مدرس كيمياء خلف ولد سماه سامى اكسيد الكربون
استنونى فشويه نكت رهييييييييييييييييبه*


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*خدوا النكته دى جنان



مرة القسيس ماشي في الشارع بص لاقي مرقص كاتب علي المحل بتاعة مرقص و ولده !

فدخل عليه القسيس وقال : مبروك يا مرقص الف مبروك .. مبروك ماجالك سميت ابنك ايه 

مرقص:ابني ايه يا ابونا انا معنديش عيال 
القسيس: امال ايه حكاية اليافطة اللي مكتوب عليها مرقص وولده دي؟؟
مرقص: ابدا يا ابونا اصلي طول ما انا ماشي اقلاقي اللي كاتب محمد وولده .. حسن وولده .. قلت انا كمان اكتب مرقص وولده .. 
القسيس : لا لا يا مرقص كده انت بتكذب و الرب يزعل منك وتخش النار .. 

المهم فات يومين و معدي القسيس علي محل مرقص لقاه كاتب مرقص و شركاه .. فدخل عليه القسيس وقال : خبر ايه يا مرقص انت شاركت مين ؟؟

مرقص : لا يا ابونا ابدا انا ماشركتش حد بس انت قلت مرقص وولده حرام قمت مغيرها لمرقص وشركاه ... منظر برضة ياابونا علي باب المحل 
القسيس : لا لا يا مرقص كده انت بتكذب و الرب يزعل منك وتخش النار .. 
المهم مشي القسيس ورجع بعد يومين لقي المحل مقفول فسأل علي مرقص قالوا له في المستشفي راح علي المستشفي ودخل علي مرقص لقاه متكسر وكلة متجبس
القسيس : ايه يا مرقص ايه اللي حصلك؟؟!
مرقص منك لله يا ابونا سمعت كلامك وكتبت علي المحل مرقص وحده لاشريك له المسلمين دخلوا عليا كسروني!!!

:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11:​
*


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2006)

لا بجد حلوه وكمان الاخيره :t11:


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا ميرنا

فين نكتك؟*


----------



## artamisss (4 يناير 2006)

لذيذة جدا يا بلاك جيتار    دى زى نكته تانيه برضه بتقول ايه

2  قاعدين يصطادوا  سمك  واحد مسلم وواحد مسيحى 
المسيحى كل مايقول بسم الصليب يصطاد سمكه  والمسلم  متغاظ مش عارف يصطاد ولا سمكه كل مايقول الله اكبر  

راح عامل  زى المسيحى  وقال بسم الصليب  راحت طالع سمكه كبيرة  من فرحته راح قايل الله اكبببببببببببببببر
راحت نازله تانى فى الميه   اوعوا بس اكون خنتقوا ولا حاجه:t14: :yahoo:


----------



## blackguitar (4 يناير 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارف امسك نفسى من الضحك*


----------



## lolo_n_2007 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت بس ايه 100 100............*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه النكت تجنن هواياااااااا حلوة وبلاخص ايجار الشقة


----------



## lolo_n_2007 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت بس ايه 100 100............*

خطية يا مرقص النكت حلوة  مشكورة يا بلاك كيتار


----------



## koka_jesus (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت بس ايه 100 100............*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفة مرسى علشان انا من الصبح مدحكتش بجد مرسي


كوكا


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 يونيو 2009)

حلوين ربنا يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يونيو 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىى علي النكته


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: نكت بس ايه 100 100............*

*هههههههه
حلوين يا ارتميس​*


----------



## maria123 (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير بيجننو


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: نكت بس ايه 100 100............*

ايه العسل ده
شويه نكت حلوين شكرا ليكم​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههه
حلوين اوى
شكراااااااا*


----------

